# Tomato Wine Problem? HELP!



## MACs (Sep 11, 2012)

I started a batch of tomato wine 3 days ago. After allowing 24 hours, I pitched the yeast. Active fermentation was visible in 24 hours. The initial SG was 1.095. After 48 hours my SG is already down to 1.002. Do I have a problem or should I just proceed to racking to a secondary?


----------



## Ravenwood-Vineyards (Sep 18, 2017)

How did this turn out?


----------



## Arne (Sep 19, 2017)

Ravenwood-Vineyards said:


> How did this turn out?



Look up above the fellows user name. This is a 5 year old post, I will almost bet that he is not going to answer. Arne.


----------

